# Fly control?? Permethrin



## Beeman

I have a steer on pasture for the freezer. Flies have been a problem now that the weather is warm. I picked up some Martin's 10% Permethrin to dilute and spray with. The instructions said for a low pressure sprayer to use 2oz. for 1 gal. of water. I mixed it at that ratio and sprayed him across the back and down the sides and legs, not soaking just lightly spraying. This seemed to help a lot. Now for the questions..
Any danger spraying around the face? Any better way, more effective way of applying? Does the ratio sound right? How often should i spray? Any adverse effects to using this product?


----------



## Lannie

I bought some of this last summer. The instructions say not to reapply within 28 days, and that it has a 30 day residual effect. Bull hockey. It didn't last 24 hours for my cow. The reason you shouldn't apply it more often than every 4 weeks is that it's a potent neurotoxin (like Frontline for fleas). After I read a few more things about permethrin, I've decided that it's not safe to use on any of my animals, whether for food or not, so I'm wrapping it up as best I can and am going to bury it. It's toxic to fish, insects, and mammals (notice how persistent the instructions are for not getting it on your skin, and to wash thoroughly if you do - and they want you to put this on your animals?)

As far as your questions, if it's working for you and you don't have a problem with the toxicity, reapply in 28 days. Don't spray around the steer's face, soak a cloth and wipe some on, but don't get it where it can run into his eyes. But honestly, I'd just get rid of it and use some orange oil instead. I use straight Orange TKO on my cow and horses now, and not only does it work for several days (lots better than the chemical permethrin), but it's completely non-toxic and it smells great. It also shines up their coats. But do whatever is best for you. I just thought I'd share what I know about it.

~Lannie


----------



## Up North

Always wise to avoid the eyes, ears and mouth areas when applying insecticides. From a purely economic standpoint, most Permethrin based sprays are not a very good value. From my experience they only provide relief for about 3 hours.
Fly tags placed in an ear will have a longer lasting effect. 

If your steer is in a pasture with a shelter building or shed, if you cover all windows and then hang an old tarp such that steer can push it aside to come and go at his leisure, thus making the inside of the building totally dark during daylight hours, the steer will hang out there during the worst insect load hours of the day. We used to use the old burlap feed sacks for window coverings, so the air would flow through them for ventilation. I suppose in the southerly states one would have to be sure there was good ventilation to prevent the inside of building becoming too hot.


----------



## luvrulz

Try filling zip lock bags of water and zipping them closed, staple to the walls and boards in and around your barn. It will help reduce the flies inside the barn, not much I can suggest for actually on the cows - but we don't do any chemicals. There's other things to use that aren't so invasive..... Check at your local TSC or some such place.


----------



## agmantoo

If you have not wormed the steer you could time an application of generic Ivermectin as that will give a 30 day impact on the flies. I typically wait until mid July to get maximum duration relief/results.
I also drag a harrow over the cow pats to dry them out to reduce the fly rearing homes. Once the moisture is gone from the pats, the inhabitants perish.
You may want to read this
http://extension.missouri.edu/xplor/agguides/agengin/g01195.htm


----------



## momanto

Whenever We Mix Up Permetherin Now, We Add About 1/4 Cup Liquid Laundry Soap To The Gallon Mix. It Makes The Solution Stay On Longer For Better Results. It Makes For A Shinier Coat.

But We Have To Trade Off W/other Fly Repellents. And The Invermectin Pour On Works For A While. The Ear Tags This Summer Seem To Help A Lot....we Are Using The Warrior Brand Right Now.

Mom


----------



## Middle River

Can you buy just 4 ear tags, or do you have to get a bunch at once ? Are they easy to apply on friendly cows without any cattle holding equipment ? Do they get infected and how long before we have to take them out and put in new ones ? Are they safe for butcher steers ?


----------



## Beeman

Breaking up the cow pies is part of the job already. I have 1 steer and no head gate or chute so ear tags might be tough, I never liked rodeos. I thought I remembered something about adding mineral oil to make it stick better, I guess that's the idea with the soap. Must look strange when it rains!


I don't think wrapping up a bottle of insecticide and burying it would be a good thing.


----------



## Lannie

Hey, Beeman, what do you think would be a better way to get rid of it? I'm open to suggestions because I don't really want to bury it either, especially on my own property! Selfish of me, I know.

~Lannie


----------



## Up North

Beeman - Here is a product that allows cattle to self apply insecticide as needed. Hang between two posts, across a gate, or across a doorway where they regularly traffic. Then mix your insecticide with Diesel Fuel and soak the back rub rope thoroughly once or twice a week. I have used these with success, and they will last 4 years or more *if* you take them down and put them in storage during late fall to early spring when they are not needed. Click here to view product: http://www.enasco.com/product/C13683N

PS - It is imperative that they are hung at correct height. Hung so that the low spot in rope is 2-4 inches lower than height of animal's spine seems to work about right. If hung any lower, cattle will get their neck over it and break it down. Any higher results in inadequate contact with the animal.


----------



## agmantoo

I use the same thing as Up North. If the cattle get mineral or salt they also get treated for flies. 








For a few cattle this works


----------



## genebo

Agmantoo,

I notice the martin houses in your pasture. Looks like you're letting Mother Nature take care of some of your flies.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## agmantoo

I have provided housing for purple martins for years. I enjoy their song and aerial acrobatic activities. These birds are dependent on man to provide their housing and fewer people are doing so each year. It would be nice if more people would take the time to supply some nesting areas. The people will be well rewarded by enjoying having the bird around.


----------



## Beeman

Lannie said:


> Hey, Beeman, what do you think would be a better way to get rid of it? I'm open to suggestions because I don't really want to bury it either, especially on my own property! Selfish of me, I know.
> 
> ~Lannie


 Even my backward county has amnesty day where you can turn in any chemicals and they will properly dispose of them, Talk to your ag agent.


----------



## Tom McLaughlin

Pyrethrum is the non synthetic organically approved ingredient for fly control . Products like Pyganic and I'm sure there are others available are said to be safer...


----------



## Beeman

agmantoo said:


> I use the same thing as Up North. If the cattle get mineral or salt they also get treated for flies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a few cattle this works




Great, now I've got more on my to do list! I've got the materials to build both, just lack the time right now. What are you putting on your rubs for the flies? How far back on them does it rub, how far does the rub stick out from the feeder? Tell me about the red plastic dispenser on the mineral block holder and what you put in it.
So far the spray I used has helped a lot but always looking to improve and possibly expand. I've got Purple Martin houses, bluebird houses and we have lots of bats too.


----------



## bigmudder77

i have alot of flys too u use alot of fly traps or the sticky traps inside the building for the out side i use rotting meat stuff with water in it in like gallon jugs the flys and bees go in there for the rotting meat and get stuck in the water and die i cant remember if there is any thing else in the water i havnt did it since last year im about to find the note book a wrote it in and make up some more. it smells bad but it keeps the flys off the cows just dont let them get in it or the flys will be all over them


----------



## genebo

Lannie said:


> Hey, Beeman, what do you think would be a better way to get rid of it? I'm open to suggestions because I don't really want to bury it either, especially on my own property! Selfish of me, I know.
> 
> ~Lannie


Most of the insecticides decompose when exposed to humidity and sunlight. They eventually become compounds not even remotely related to the original. It would be better to pour them on an exposed surface than to bury them. Burying them is sort of like keeping them in the can. They last a long time.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------

